# New guy here



## Drywall1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow been reading thru some of you guys forums.
Some good topics.Are there a place on here you guys advertise for help wanted or have I missed it some where?
I from south Ga and may need some help?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Drywall1982 said:


> Wow been reading thru some of you guys forums.
> Some good topics.Are there a place on here you guys advertise for help wanted or have I missed it some where?
> I from south Ga and may need some help?


 We don't really know much about this site. YET
Welcome to the new and improved drywall talk.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

You may just want to start a new thread. Might be easier.


----------

